# التعامل مع الاولاد او مع ابنك المراهق..



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

التعامل مع الاولاد او مع ابنك المراهق..



ظاهرة باتت شائعة في أيامنا هذه وهي الفجوة الكبيرة بين الآباء والأبناء في سن المراهقة، حيث أن سرعة التغيير في المعايير والتقليد الواسع للعالم الغربي أدت الى صدمة كبيرة لجيل الآباء لم يستطيعو التأقلم السريع معها و تحقيق الانسجام بينهم وبين أبنائهم.


ولكن لا نعدم وسيلة ولا أمل في بذل مزيد من الجهد والتفهم بحيث لا نخسر أولادنا نتيجة لذلك لأن الحفاظ على علاقة ود ومحبة وانسجام هي مطلب كل أب حريص على ابنه، وإذا غاب هذا الحب والتفاهم ينعكس سلبيا على المراهق ويظهر على شكل عدوانية في شخصيته وخصوصا تجاه الأهل.


هنا بعض الخطوات العملية التي تساعدك على تحقيق مساحة من الانسجام بينك وابنك المراهق:


- حاول أن تغير لهجتك من الأمر إلى الحوار الهادئ محاولا إشراك ابنك في وضع القوانين الخاصة بالبيت.

- امنحه الثقة بنفسه عن طريق تصديقه والاستماع له والأخذ برأيه حتى لو كان لا يوافقك، ففي هذه الطريقة ستكسب أنت الجولة في النهاية.

- حاول قضاء وقت مع أصدقائه وإظهار المحبة لهم، فهذا يزيد من احترامه لك واتخاذك مثلا أعلى والمباهاة بك أمام أصدقائه.

- رافقه في رحلة ترتبها أنت وتحضير طعام للأصدقاء مثل حفلة شواء خارج المنزل فهذا يعطيك فكرة واضحة عن بعض سلوكياتهم ولكن دون أن تشعرهم بأنك مراقب مع التحفظ في التعليقات السلبية.

- الفت انتباه ابنك إلى بعض الأمور التي لا ترضيك وبطريقة لطيفة حتى يقتنع معك بالفكرة.

- حاول تفهم معايير وقيم الجيل الجديد طبعا إذا كانت ضمن الأخلاق والمعايير المتعارف عليها، وعدم توجيه تلميحات كثيرة حول طريقة اللباس فهم سيغيرون هذا مع الوقت ولوحدهم.

- إن ما يدور بينك وبين ابنك الشاب هو شيء مهم وله خصوصية، فحافظ على أسراره إذا باح لك بها, وعامله كرجل لا كطفل.

- لا تجبره على السلوك بنفس الطريقة التي سلكت فيها فما كان صحيحا في وقتك لا يصح في وقتهم هم.

- قدم له الإرشاد والتوجيه على طبق من فضة كما يقول المثل فهذه الطريقة ستعمل بفعالية عالية دون أن يشعر.

- حاولا سويا ومع أصدقائه أن تشتركوا في حملة لتوعية الأصغر سنا من مضار التدخين وشرب النارجيلة مثلا فهذا سيصيب هدفين في وقت واحد وهي توجيخ رسالة غير مباشرة, أو كتابة موضوع للمدرسة عن مضار هذه الأمور.

إن أية علاقة بحاجة إلى استثمار وتعب وجهد, فلا تبخل من وقتك ولا من مالك لكي تكسب ابنك وتستثمر به وتحميه من خطر العالم الخارجي. ولا يسعني أخيراً إلا أن أضع بين يديك ما تقوله كلمة الله على لسان الحكيم سليمان: "أبو الصديق يبتهج ابتهاجا, من ولد حكيما يسر به" (أمثال 23 : 24).


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كليموو موضوع مهم جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا كليمو 

على الموضوع المهم والمميز

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووعة كلام سليم يا كليمو

وموضوع حلو اوووووى

ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

candy shop

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

_ أنت والموضوع ممميز جدا شكراااا يستحق أعلى تقييم​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى
الرب يباركك

وشكراااااا على التقييم
سلام المسيح


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


>


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*إن أية علاقة بحاجة إلى استثمار وتعب وجهد, فلا تبخل من وقتك ولا من مالك لكي تكسب ابنك وتستثمر به وتحميه من خطر العالم الخارجي. ولا يسعني أخيراً إلا أن أضع بين يديك ما تقوله كلمة الله على لسان الحكيم سليمان: "أبو الصديق يبتهج ابتهاجا, من ولد حكيما يسر به" (أمثال 23 : 24).

فعلا موضوع راااااااااائع جدااااااا
وهيفيد ناس طلبوه *


----------

